# GM looking for a weekend group



## jhilahd (Feb 24, 2013)

Experienced GM looking to start a new weekend group. System to be determined by the group. 
I am comfortable running(in no particular order):

Pathfinder
DnD 4e, 3.x, 2nd ed, AD&D
Savage Worlds (and it's settings)
Legend of the Five Rings (1 & 4th)
Alternity
Star Wars d6
FATE based games
Dragon Age
Barebones Fantasy
and a few others.

Existing campaign settings are fine(Read Forgotten Realms, Greyhawk, Golarion, Hellfrost, Midgard and the like), homebrew too
I'm willing to learn a new system if need be, like Icons or Marvel Heroic Roleplay, and willing to teach new players as well.

Friday evenings, Saturday afternoon/evenings and Sunday afternoons are my open time slots.
I am easy and flexible. And realize that often times people just want to play. But... you have to be comfortable with me and I you to make the game work. So, I am of the mind that a try and see approach be used.
If we game and you don't think I'll work with you or your group, that's fine and honesty is preferred. Likewise, if I start with you and your group I need to be able to say so. Nothing personal, but people just have different tastes/styles in gaming and there is no reason to get stuck with someone who doesn't fit. 

I look forward to gaming with a group of (semi) mature gamers who love story, but also need that action itch scratched as well!
Thanks
-Jhilahd


----------



## Deathstrik3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello Jhilahd,

Not sure if it is too late or not, but I actually have a group of people and we are looking for a GM as none of us are currently able or willing to run.

From what you have written here you seem like you would be a good fit in our group.

Our usual day for gaming are Friday and Saturday starting late afternoon/early evenings and going until the GM wishes to stop or most of the group does.

If you would like to talk more or ask questions etc. feel free to add me on Skype at Deathstrik3


----------

